# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Konkursi Fotografik 2008. Pjesa I

## BvizioN

Pershendetje

Me poshte jane 24 fotografite qe konkurojne kete muaj. Nga keto 24 fotografi, vetem 5 fotografite me te votuara do arrijne te kalojne ne konkurimin final qe do behet ne Dhjetor te ketij viti, nga do zgjidhet dhe fotografia me e bukur e vitit 2008 (kuptohet, nga forumi jone) 

Pike se pari, ju lutem lexoni me vemendje.........

*-Ju keni te drejte te votoni vetem 5 fotografi, ose me pak se 5*. Cdo votim qe i kalon 5 vota eshte automatikisht i pavlefshem dhe nuk do merret parasysh. Kur sondazhi mbyllet me 15 Korrik, te gjitha votat do shikohen imtesisht.

-Votimi eshte i dukshem ne publik, votat tuaja jan transparente. Kjo eshte per te bindur juve te githeve se asgje nuk luhet prapa skenave  :shkelje syri: . Jam vetem une dhe ju ne dijeni te punimeve tuaja. Nese gjate konkurimit kemi arsyje te besojme se dikush nga konkuruesit ka bere te njohur tek te tjeret fotografine me te cilen konkuron, ky dikush perjashtohet nga te gjitha konkurimet e fotografise.

-Autoret e fotogravive mund te votojne si gjith te tjeret per 5 fotografi. Por autori/ja i/e fotografise nuk mund te votoje per fotografine e tij/saj me te cilen konkuron.

-Ju mund te komentoni mbi fotografite por absulutisht nuk mund te supozoni se kujt konkurues mund ti perkase fotografia. Shkrime te tilla jo vetem se do fshihen, por anetari qe i shkruan mund te marre ndonje verejtje.

Eshte mire qe te gjite anetaret qe votojne, te hedhin nje postim ku shkruajne fotografite te cilat kane votouar 1,2,3,4,5. 

Perfundimisht......

Shikoni fotografite me vemendje. Ketu nuk votohet per parti politike por per dicka qe ta thote syri dhe mendja qe eshte e bukur. Votoni lirshem pasi autoresija e fotografive eshte anonime. Pra shikoni fotografite me vemendje para se te votoni. Keni kohe plot per te krijuar bindje se cilat jane 5 fotografite me te mira.

Votim te mbare

Dhe mos harroni.....*votoni vetem 5 fotografi.*

----------


## BvizioN

1- *Parku Japonez* nga *Altin1*

----------


## BvizioN

2- *Engjujt dhe Kitara* nga *Enry*

----------


## BvizioN

3- *Any* nga *Pulciana86*

----------


## BvizioN

4- *Bukurite e vendeve Shqiptare* nga *Mariachi*

----------


## BvizioN

5- *Europa* nga *Mariachi*

----------


## BvizioN

6- *Sinqeriteti ne Dashuri* nga *Fisniku Student*

----------


## BvizioN

7- *Gjiri i Zotit* nga *PRILTIN*

----------


## BvizioN

8- *Burimet e Jetes* nga *Samr1*

----------


## BvizioN

9- *Sikur te rrija gjithmon kaq* nga *Nyx*

----------


## BvizioN

10- *La mia Musa* nga *Diesel Industry*

----------


## BvizioN

11- *Rrushi* nga *Pulciana86*

----------


## BvizioN

12- *Perendim* nga *Reiart*

----------


## BvizioN

13 - *Dashuri* dhe *dhimbje* nga *BvizioN*

Dashuria shuhet ne heshtje 
Si thahet trendafili ne etje
Tani kam nevoje per buzeqeshjen
Qe ma fale ti.      "*Stine*"

----------


## BvizioN

14- *Ujvara e Mirushes* nga *Samr1*

----------


## BvizioN

15-*Top Hill - Kosova* nga *Gimi3*

----------


## BvizioN

16- *Ne pritje te telave* nga *Enry*

----------


## BvizioN

17- *Ne breg te detit* nga *Reiart*

----------


## BvizioN

18- *Perfundimi i nje dite te bukur* nga ...?  

( Jashte konkurimit )

----------


## BvizioN

19- *Hard life* nga *Fisniku Student*

----------

